# What wet vac?



## Leo1980 (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi guys 

New guy here,

Can anyone give me some advice?

What wet vac vac would be the best for car interiors and also doing house carpets?

I don't really know much about them, I realize there is different prices and they probably do different things but any help would be appreciated :thumb: 

Cheers!!


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

Hey, welcome to the forum 

I have a Karcher WD 3.500 wet and dry vac from the karcher outlet online store (The WD 2.2 is on sale http://www.karcheroutlet.co.uk/products/product.asp?id=4923) It does a good job as a wet and dry vac.

However, you might want to look at an upholstery extractor like the Numatic George or Vax 6131T which do a better job for car interiors, carpets, sofas etc. As I own both the wet & dry vac and the Vax 6131T, the wet and dry vac can do a decent job for wet vac'ing interiors but an upholstery extractor does a better job.

I can highly recommend the 6131T, think I paid £63 for one from Makro. It does an excellent job of cleaning interiors, carpet etc, faster than the wet vac, much cheaper than a George and you can use the Vax as a wet vac too. The George is highly rated, but the Vax is much better value in my opinion.


----------



## zim117 (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm on the hunt for one too and the one that keeps popping up is the George maybe have a look at it good price and anything like my henry will last ages lol anyone got any experience with them


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a vax 6131 and its a marvellous piece of kit. Picked it up for 60 quid if I remember correctly. Paid for itself loads of times over having sucked up spilt and broken bottles of wine in a flash, kids vomit etc etc etc. One of my best purchases. Oh and spares are readily available if needed. 
Cooks


----------



## Monny Fan (Sep 27, 2014)

I got a Nilfisk 20t yesterday £69.99 from Maplin after a review on here


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

As above I bought the nilfisk 20t from maplin after a review on here and it was 2nd on the auto express review just behind nilfisk 30t


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

Just came across this through HUKD http://www.screwfix.com/p/titan-ttb...Window-_-Communities+&+UGC-_-DeepLink-_-47868


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

There is a lot of choice and tbh all above are good ive used a George for many years but found even new lacked suction compared to a karcher which I tried.
so I bought a Karcher puzzi the new version and its fantastic bit pricey but good.


----------



## Leo1980 (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks guys :thumb: that is a lot of choice.

I should have said, I own a wee henry hoover.

So am I right in saying that these suck up any dust like a normal hoover then spray in water then suck up the water, like a 3 in one hoover?


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

To my knowledge, Henry's are for dry use only. Numatic's equivalent to my Karcher W+D, the Nilfisk 20T, the Titan etc would be a Charles. The thing is, if you are wanting to use it for cleaning interiors, carpets etc then my recommendation would be a multipurpose cleaner such as the Vax 6131T or Numatic George. Both of these machines have dedicated equipment for upholstery extraction, and can be used just like a wet & dry vac as well.

Here's a couple of in-depth reviews from youtube:











Hope this helps


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

I Have a 6131 Vax, and it works well, the tool is small and the spray bit could be better if your using it like that, but if you just want to use it for extraction then could stick a regular end on it and it works really well, cheap as well.


----------



## Leo1980 (Dec 1, 2014)

Criptop said:


> To my knowledge, Henry's are for dry use only. Numatic's equivalent to my Karcher W+D, the Nilfisk 20T, the Titan etc would be a Charles. The thing is, if you are wanting to use it for cleaning interiors, carpets etc then my recommendation would be a multipurpose cleaner such as the Vax 6131T or Numatic George. Both of these machines have dedicated equipment for upholstery extraction, and can be used just like a wet & dry vac as well.
> 
> Here's a couple of in-depth reviews from youtube:
> 
> ...


Aye I just use my wee henry for dry use

Thanks for the links!! I will get a look :thumb:

Cheers


----------



## Leo1980 (Dec 1, 2014)

So guys,

As I have a henry for normal hoovering I could just go with the blue numatic ct370-2 for cleaning carpets and car interiors and upholstery? 

I watched the video's, very informative :thumb:

Cheers


----------



## C_chilled (Jul 31, 2014)

I can recommend the Karcher Puzzi. You can pick up a decent used one for just over £200 I think. They're built to last and they include the extraction attachment for deep cleaning. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Love my 20T.

Allows me to clean fabric seats like this


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Love my 20T.
> 
> Allows me to clean fabric seats like this


What amazing pics mate. Fabulous job.

Cooks


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Helped get these Beemer mats looking a lot better too


----------



## 83461 (Nov 7, 2014)

what wet vac is this mate?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

ED said:


> what wet vac is this mate?


A Nilfisk 20T pal http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/nilfisk-multi-20t-1400w-20l-wet-and-dry-vacuum-cleaner-230v-n46qh


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

George all day! I love that thing!


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

The Titan Wet & Dry vacuums are on sale at screwfix - definitely worth checking out!


----------



## s5aif (Nov 18, 2007)

Hey guys, Does anyone know of a hot water upholstery cleaner something like the Aztec Hot rod available in the states?


----------



## SeanC2 (Jan 21, 2014)

You're better off buying bagless in the long run. For that reason I'd probably skip the Titan.


----------



## silver_v (May 18, 2009)

Hey guys.. I use a wet / dry vac from Lidl! has a 3 year warranty on it, but after 4 months I did break it, burnt a wiring connector off. Price, £30! It's on sale again this coming Monday. I am looking to upgrade to a George but not so sure for £200 odd!


----------



## ricky_patel (Feb 6, 2015)

silver_v said:


> Hey guys.. I use a wet / dry vac from Lidl! has a 3 year warranty on it, but after 4 months I did break it, burnt a wiring connector off. Price, £30! It's on sale again this coming Monday. I am looking to upgrade to a George but not so sure for £200 odd!


you cant go wrong with the George i recently bought one and its amazing 
http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=206
£179.99 
:thumb:


----------

